# Dont want to go deaf, suggest cheap limiter for InEarMonitors



## Gmork (May 14, 2016)

id love to get some IEMs, the only thing stopping me is that ive dealt with bad sound guys on more than one occasion (no offence to all the awesome ones out there, i love you) i want to start using in ear monitors but refuse to without a limiter. i dont know anything about them other than they exist. looking for educated suggestions on some cheap options for a limiter that are reliable and get the job done. ive done enough damage to my hearing. thanks


----------



## Baelzebeard (May 14, 2016)

Track down an Alesis nanocompressor. Theyre actually great for how little they cost. And small too.


----------



## noUser01 (May 15, 2016)

Why not just buy an IEM setup that includes a limiter built into it? Or control your own IEM system.


----------



## Gmork (May 15, 2016)

would a compressor be able to block a sudden vol/feedback spike quick enough though???


----------



## Gmork (May 15, 2016)

just figured buying IEMs with built in limiter would cost significantly more, im just a poor musician looking for the best band for my buck. how would i control my own if my sound is coming from the sound board?


----------



## Blasphemer (May 15, 2016)

Most wireless IEMs have a built in limiter. In fact, I can't think of any that don't have one


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 15, 2016)

My brother was using an IEM system for a brief while and had an Aphex Dominator II for his limiter. He found it used for well under $200 and he said it performed extremely well, plus it can be set to be a brick wall limiter where no signal will go higher than the selected threshold, _period_, rather than merely reduce the spike like some limiters do.


----------



## noUser01 (May 21, 2016)

Gmork said:


> would a compressor be able to block a sudden vol/feedback spike quick enough though???



The Alesis Nanocompressor can do an infinity:1 ratio, just like a limiter does. You can set a very fast attack and then release to taste and it'll be a limiter.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 24, 2016)

Ear Plugs, Earphones, Ear Muffs, & White Noise at Ear Plug Superstore!


----------



## noUser01 (May 26, 2016)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Ear Plugs, Earphones, Ear Muffs, & White Noise at Ear Plug Superstore!



How would ear plugs help? Did you read the OP?


----------

